# USCutter MH-721 or Vinyl Express R-19?



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello All,

I have seen the 2 cutters in the title line, both at a good price for me on a limited budget as a newbie.

Which would be the better choice? They are both around the same price.

The USCutter is 25 inches and the Vinyl Express is 19 inches. Both come with software.

I don't necessarily have to do contour cutting at this point but I would like to someday. I am very interested in rhinestone templates.

I know that there are some that will say don't buy either. But if these were your only 2 choices, which would you pick?

Thanks as Always for your help.

Sharon


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm..........38 views but no replies or advice. What does that mean?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok here's my take on it........US Cutter's Refine series used to be a very good machine, I had 2 of them. But since there has been a change in the production and there's a lot of problems with them now. So do with that information what you see fit. 

Also I would recommend either a Graphtec or Roland, I know they are more $$$$$ but they are well worth it.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank You David. That helps.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 for a Graphtec or Roland. If it's your first cutter, the Graphtec CE5000-60 is a better deal. Both are excellent machines.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the Graphtec and love it. Easy to setup and I cut right off the bat. It is a little pricey but comes with a stand and will last you for years with little maintenance.


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

To answer your question. I have the Refine 721 when they first came out. I love mine, had it for 4years now and not a problem with it. For the money and no contour cutting it does what you need it to do.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

torodesigns said:


> To answer your question. I have the Refine 721 when they first came out. I love mine, had it for 4years now and not a problem with it. For the money and no contour cutting it does what you need it to do.


 Toro while I agree with you totally, I'd say buy one now and see if you get the same performance out of the new one as you did out of your old one.


----------

